
Ask HN: How do you invest a spare $50k? - ggurgone
Mostly interested in the EU market&#x2F;options but general advices are welcome.
======
lisper
Under no circumstances should you invest in options. Options are risk hedges,
not investments. You can't make money buying options for the same reason you
can't make money buying insurance. (You can make money _selling_ options, just
as you can make money selling insurance, but not as an amateur, and not with a
piddling $50k in capital.)

Index funds are your best bet if you just want to put the money away and watch
it grow without having to work at it. There are some other reasonable choices,
like investing in your own education or startup. This doesn't necessarily mean
paying tuition or hiring someone. It might mean using the money to pay for
living expenses while you spend N months working on a project of your own. You
will most likely not see a direct return, but you'll learn a lot, and you can
leverage that knowledge in the long run.

------
davidw
Vanguard index funds.

------
paulsutter
iShares by Blackrock has a huge variety of country-specific and regional index
funds available as ETFs (exhange-traded-funds):

[https://www.ishares.com/us/products/etf-product-
list#!type=i...](https://www.ishares.com/us/products/etf-product-
list#!type=ishares&tab=overview&view=list&fac=43511&fc=43537|43538|43539|43540|43541|43543|43544|43545|43550|43558|43561|43562|43568|43570|43571|43576|43577|43578|43579|43582|43583|43592|43593|43595|43605|43606|43607|43609|43612|44070|43614|43616|43617|43618|43621|43622|43624|43628|43629|43630|43631)

------
bwackwat
"spare" : Choose a company that is undervalued that you think will be more
valuable in a medium to long period of time. (You know, like Facebook or
Tesla.)

"my savings" : A few index funds.

